# Did 2-year molars cause nightwaking in your child?



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD has been STTN 90% of the time (barring an occasional illness or trip away from home) since she was about one. She is now 28 months. I know she is in the thick of getting her molars because I can feel them breaking through. She is waking almost every night right around 3 am, crying pathetically. It usually takes about an hour to settle her back down. However, she insists that her teeth do not hurt and are not bothering her. She just says that she does not want to go back to sleep. I don't know how to help her.







I am just wondering if I should go ahead and chalk it up to molars and figure it will pass, or keep looking for another cause. As I say, this is very atypical.

FTR, we no longer cosleep. I have tried taking her back to bed with us, but she is so unused to it (we moved her to a crib around 6 months for a variety of reasons) that she seems very excited and stimulated by it, rather than relaxed.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes. My son has been sttn since 4 months old. Solidly. At 24 months for 3 months he woke every single night and did the same thing. It was molars(took 3 months for the bottom 2 to break in, still waiting for the top 2) and also his iron was low. He is back sleeping again with the aid of vitamin/iron drops he has been getting for a month but waiting now for the top ones to cause havoc.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

My DD never really slept through the night, but her wakings definitely increased and got worse during the time her molars were coming in. (She was 23 mos.)

She also started having nightmares on occaision and became afraid of the dark around that 28 months or so. Could it be a combination of things?

Good luck. Hope you get some







soon.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

It may be nightmares in part. I have trouble getting her to talk about why she is upset. We have been trying a nightlight, but it doesn't seem to help.

I think it is *probably* mostly the teeth but just wanted to see if others had experienced this. Molars are the pits!!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

yes molors can cause night waking. She might not understand what is causing her pain.

I would also look into night terrors. She is at the age that they ussually start. http://pediatrics.about.com/cs/sleep...ht_terrors.htm


----------



## jennifermama (Jun 4, 2006)

Funny, my 28 month old just started waking up at 3:00 a.m. and insisting we go downstairs! (we do co-sleep) when I try to nurse him back to sleep (usually a sure thing) he gets very mad and fusses. For three nights in a row I actually gave in and went downstairs where he fell asleep on the floor!!! He is also getting new molars. Thank good ness he just stopped this nonsense (I hope) on his own. I am just as mystified as you. When I asked if his teeth hurt he just looked at me. Hope your little one gets through this phase quickly!

I just had a thought. My 8 year old has always (since he was potty trained) had episodes of waking and crying when he actually just has to use the bathroom. It is as if his body awakens him, but his mind doesn't quite wake up to comprehend the problem. I have to guide him into the bathroom and point him at the potty. Then he goes right back to bed very content. Maybe our toddlers awaken from the pain, but just don't intellectually comprehend what is wrong??


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Heck yeah!


----------

